# WAGO 750-880: Systemzeit ist nicht die Zeit auf dem System



## Tom... (6 Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kann jemand von Euch nachvollziehen ( oder hat selbst schon gesehen ), was hier auf meiner Steuerung "schief" läuft?

```
VAR
    lokal_Zeit_DT :           DT ;
    lokal_Zeit_Sekunde :      BYTE ;
    lokal_Zeit_Minute :       BYTE ;
    lokal_Zeit_Stunde :       BYTE ;
    lokal_Zeit_Tag :          BYTE ;
    lokal_Zeit_Monat :        BYTE ;
    lokal_Zeit_Jahr :         INT ;
    lokal_Zeit_Wochentag :    BYTE ;                    (* 1-Mo 2-Di 3-Mi 4-Do 5-Fr 6-Sa 7-So *)

    aktuelleZeit :            CurTimeEx ;
    SystemZeit64 :            SysTime64 ;
    SystemZeitInt :           SystemTimeDate ;

END_VAR

lokal_Zeit_DT := SysRtcGetTime ( TRUE ) ;

aktuelleZeit ( SystemTime := SystemZeit64 , TimeDate := SystemZeitInt ) ;
```




Nach dem Screenshoot scheinen auf dem System zwei unterschiedliche "Systemzeiten" zu laufen?!
Was SysRtcGetTime zurück liefert, "hinkt" 22 Sekunden hinter CurTimeEx hinterher...
Dabei passt SysRtcGetTime zu "Time on Device" aus dem WebInterface, CurTimeEx eher zur Zeit vom Windows Rechner ( rechts unten das ist die Zeit aus dem Systemtray von Windows 8 )

nächtliche Grüße
Tom


----------



## georg_demmler (7 Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

es gibt das Tool "Wago Ethernet Settings". Da kannst du dich über Ethernet oder über die Service-Schnittstelle mit der Wago verbinden. Dort gibt es einen Reiter für die Zeit. Und da siehst du auch die Zeit auf der Wago. Da kann man die Zeit auf der Wago mit der PC-Systemzeit auch synchronisieren. 

Ob man das auch über das "Web Tool" machen kann weiß ich jetzt nicht. Bei Bedarf kann ich morgen das genauer beschreiben. Kann mich dann mit einer Wago online verbinden.

Gruß

Georg


----------



## Tom... (7 Dezember 2014)

georg_demmler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt das Tool "Wago Ethernet Settings". Da kannst du dich über Ethernet oder über die Service-Schnittstelle mit der Wago verbinden. Dort gibt es einen Reiter für die Zeit. Und da siehst du auch die Zeit auf der Wago. Da kann man die Zeit auf der Wago mit der PC-Systemzeit auch synchronisieren.
> 
> ...



...soweit, so gut!
Das entspricht dann dem Wert, den SysRtcGetTime zurück gibt.
Aber was ist das in CurTimeEx?

Grüße Tom ( weiter ratlos )


----------



## koderko (5 Oktober 2020)

Was macht denn die Funktion "aktuelleZeit()"?

#edit: Vergiss die Frage, war gerade zu blöd, den Code richtig zu lesen 
#edit2: Oh Gott, und das Threaddatum auch... Schande auf mein Haupt :sw10:


----------

